# Advise for buying a pistol for my wife.



## P245USER (Dec 22, 2014)

Good evening 
I am looking for a little info on buying my wife a pistol. She has been shooting my 45acp some. She 
is fairly comfortable with it. I would like to get her something small and compact. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

There are at least 10 good questions to ask but I won't.
Is it for self defense?
What is her skill level?
Will the gun be used for concealed carry?
Can she back up your boat trailer?
Does she ever get really pissed at you?
The last two questions that sound like humor may be more relevant than the first three.
ALL JOKING ASIDE, what is the gun to be used for?:smt102
Goldwing


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

"Small and compact" is not a suitable description for a pistol for a beginner.
Small pistols are experts' tools. They are uncomfortable to shoot, and hard to use accurately and effectively.

I taught my wife how to shoot, using my own full-size .45 M1911.
After she had been shooting for a full year, doing dry-fire exercises every day and live-fire practice twice a week, I asked her to try every pistol that we own, and that she either choose one or indicate to me in which direction to go.
She tried everything: the full-size 1911 with which she learned, a similar shortie .45, a .38 Special revolver, and a .380 "pocket" pistol. The only guns she could successfully manipulate were the full-size 1911 and the .38 revolver. (She could hit very well with any of them, though.)

Racking a pistol's slide was the semi-auto point of difficulty, as was being comfortable with the snubbie .38's twisting recoil.
So we found a tiny .380 semi-auto with a locked breech (so its recoil spring wasn't too stiff for her).
We bought it, even though I knew that shooting it would be difficult. It was, after all, her own choice.
With patient instruction, it took her about a month to master it for short-range shooting. Part of her motivation was that she was completely involved in the process of its selection.

So, I suggest to you three necessary procedures:
1. _Find a way to let her try many different pistols._ There are shooting ranges which have pistols for rent, an hour at a time. Find one and use it.
2. _Let her choose her own gun_, after as much varied experience as you can manage to find.
3. Make it possible for her to _learn good technique_, and then help her _practice_ her skill.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

+1 what Steve said. I think that you should help her pick out her own firearm, she would feel more comfortable with it and be more inclined to practice with it.


----------



## P245USER (Dec 22, 2014)

It will be used for self defense.
Her skill level is somewhat low. She knows he basics.
It will be carried in her truck.
She can Back a trailer with no problem.
And last but not least she is pretty mild unless I piss her off.
The gun is just to make her feel more secure traveling to and from work. Things of that nature.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

If there is a range in your area that rents handguns have your wife try out a few handguns and let her choose the one she feels comfortable with.......


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

P245USER said:


> It will be used for self defense.
> Her skill level is somewhat low. She knows he basics.
> It will be carried in her truck.
> She can Back a trailer with no problem.
> ...


In that case I would rent a g19 and have your ever loving give it a go. The trailer backing thing was the decider between the suppressed Desert Eagle .44 and the G19 so I am glad we cleared that part up! Seriously let her try as many as possible. She will find the right one, and if she is any thing like my girl, if she has her choice it will be pretty expensive.
Goldwing


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

A compact for the wife. Humm
Here is my list:
Beretta PX4 Storm compact 40 S&W
Heckler & Koch P2000 40 S&W
Styr Mannlicher S-A1 40 S&W


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm amazed; it took 6 posts for the first Glock mention.

I would only echo those who have said she should try as many guns as possible (try to find a range that rents guns) and whatever you do, try real hard to let her make her own choice, without you steering her at the gun YOU like.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree with everything Steve said.

My personal experience is that most women seem to be drawn to snub-nosed revolvers, for whatever reason. That's fine, if they can shoot them - most can't, without a lot of practice. My wife is very late to the game, and still not terribly interested in 'mastering' any firearm. She wants _to be able _to shoot one, but doesn't expect to ever _need_ to shoot one, and thinks she is just too busy to waste time practicing. I have made all the arguments, over many years, and have not made much progress.

So, I taught her to operate my S&W Model 10, and she shoots it fairly well (paper plate accuracy in DA mode at 10 yards). I invite her to practice a lot, but she rarely accepts, so we don't move on beyond the 4" revolver. She is satisfied with that, and could use it if she had to, but must show much more interest before I would ever be confident for her to carry, or even have a gun in the car with her. In my opinion, she would have to be very lucky to ever be able to save her own life with a handgun. I'm not happy with the situation, but she is. After 41 years, I know when to back off, so I continue to wait for her to commit, but I'm not holding my breath.

By all means, get her what she wants, but make sure she can handle it. This may require outside help, because sometimes that is what it takes to get their attention - a complete stranger saying exactly what you have been saying may have an entirely different effect.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I agree with Steve. Although there may be a small number of women who really don't care to ever pick out their own gun, b/c they are just appeasing you, the majority want to pick out their own gun. I started my wife out on a full size M&P 45, Glock 17 and the Glock 26 so that she could see the difference. She thought she would like the Glock 26 best just handling them at the house, but after shooting all three she liked the Glock 17 much more than the other two, but picked the Glock 26 last of the three. Then we rented a couple other guns guns, a Glock 19 and a M&P Shield 9mm. I was convinced that she would like the G19 and want to get one, but she liked the Shield b/c it was small enough for her to carry, the recoil wasn't hard, and she was able to shoot it pretty well with it. So that is what she picked. To be honest, I was really surprised she picked it over the G19. 

Then we spent time at the range with her shooting, learning sight alignment, trigger control, etc. She does pretty well, and really likes shooting with me. But of all the guns we have shot to date, she said the one she likes the best was the Sig P226 MK25, which surprised me. It's a pretty large handgun (she is a petite 5'3" 120lbs), but it has great ergonomics and is an extremely smooth shooter. We've shot a lot from the Shield to a full size gov model 1911. Next to her Shield, she prefers full size pistols, but there is just something special about her Shield. She picked it out, and I bought it for her. It's "her gun", and that means something to her. She did not want a pink gun, btw.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bisley said:


> ...My personal experience is that most women seem to be drawn to snub-nosed revolvers, for whatever reason. That's fine, if they can shoot them - most can't, without a lot of practice. My wife is very late to the game, and still not terribly interested in 'mastering' any firearm. She wants _to be able _to shoot one, but doesn't expect to ever _need_ to shoot one, and thinks she is just too busy to waste time practicing. I have made all the arguments, over many years, and have not made much progress.
> 
> So, I taught her to operate my S&W Model 10, and she shoots it fairly well (paper plate accuracy in DA mode at 10 yards). I invite her to practice a lot, but she rarely accepts, so we don't move on beyond the 4" revolver. She is satisfied with that, and could use it if she had to...


We seem to be married to the same woman!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

P245USER said:


> ...It will be carried in her truck...


This is a really, really bad idea!

Teach her to carry it on her person.
No, not in her purse. _On her person_.

If she's not carrying it, it won't be there when she really needs it.
If it's in her vehicle, and the vehicle gets stolen, or just broken-into, then she has just delivered a free gun to a criminal.
If it's in her purse, and her purse gets snatched, she has just delivered a free gun to a very nearby criminal.

Defensive handguns belong on the person, not in a purse or in the truck.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

U


Bisley said:


> I agree with everything Steve said.
> 
> My personal experience is that most women seem to be drawn to snub-nosed revolvers, for whatever reason. That's fine, if they can shoot them - most can't, without a lot of practice. My wife is very late to the game, and still not terribly interested in 'mastering' any firearm. She wants _to be able _to shoot one, but doesn't expect to ever _need_ to shoot one, and thinks she is just too busy to "......."...........~~~


I think we are married to the same woman ,lol. Very good.
:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> I think we are married to the same woman ,lol. Very good.
> :smt1099


_Three_ of us?

I wonder where Jean finds the time!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _Three_ of us?
> 
> I wonder where Jean finds the time!


Lol, didn't see your post, sorry bout that ,(lol,your response).
:smt033


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Interesting treat.
So you buy your wife a pistol?
Why does not she buy the pistol herself and why do you think your wife is not smart enough to know or find out what she wants?
It is an interesting set up anyway. First your wife seems not to know what she wants, than you have no idea about guns because you have to ask us.
The scenario has something like the blind leads the blind.

There is a old saying: Many ways leading to Rome. If you ask 10 people for the route you end up with 15 routs that leading somewhere but none of them leads to Rome. 

I'll think you should buy a WASR-10 7.62X39 for your wife. With that thing you can't go wrong and for just laying around in a truck is that OK too.


----------



## Tanshanomi (Dec 10, 2014)

My typical "only handgun" recommendation for a casual owner is the Bersa Thunder .380


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

Give her a pile of cash, drive her to the candy store, sit in the car while she goes in to buy what *she* likes. Never ever open your mouth after that and say she should've got this one or that one. :smt033


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I recommend a 9mm single stack pistol like the S&W Shield. For 10 yards or less I don't see why she would have any problems with it. I love mine and carry it daily while the other 30 odd pistols stay home. Don't get the .38spl snub nose as they are hard to shoot accurately; hell even after 20+ years of shooting I still have trouble hitting a pie plate at 25 yards with one.
Sig Sauer make some single stack pistols also. If you want a Glock then by all means go for the Glock 19 or 42.


----------



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

Take her to the LGS and let her handle several. Have her trim the number down to two or three she really likes the feel of. Maybe add a fourth if they are fairly far apart in their similarities. 

Then, go to a range and rent them all. Have her put at least a 20-30 rounds through each, alternating after every mag so she doesn't get the wrong impression of one gun because it was the last one she shot after having put 50 rounds downrange already. Narrow it down to two guns while at the range .... the one she thinks feels the best to her and the one she shoots the best. If they are one in the same, your decision is made. If not, come back in a week and put another 25 rounds through each and let her pick the one she wants.

Then .... a class or two so she can get proper instruction without you "telling" her what to do. Then, plenty of range time, dry firing and drawing practice.


----------



## rglassma (Mar 21, 2015)

Let her try out the sig P238 and/or P938...


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Huh....
Where are the girls here???????? Did they already gave up?

Just let herself deside what she want and what she feels comfortable with. Take her to a shooting range where she can rent a gun and let her try without your godlike wisdom about guns. That is my advise.
I can't even imagine how my weapon safe would look like if my wife would decide for me what weapon are god for me and what I need.

I can't even imagine if a woman came in that forum and would ask for advice what kind of weapon she should buy for her husband, she explains that he shot her gun a little and feels a little compfy with it.
It would release a storm, but when a guy post that it is completely normal?
No I am far away from being a feminist but I'll think males should have enough respect for their wife (they are not toys or little dummies) to let her make her own decisions.

My 5 cent


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

P245USER said:


> Good evening
> I am looking for a little info on buying my wife a pistol. She has been shooting my 45acp some. She
> is fairly comfortable with it. I would like to get her something small and compact. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


Here's my advice: Don't do it.
Let her pick and choose without your saying a word.
You probably won't like what she picks. Shut up.

Would you buy her shoes?

AFS


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Water pistol. If she gets made she's liable to use a real one on you.


----------

